# Hiring a driver



## Ritu

Hi
We are moving to Dubai end-March and are keen to hire/employ a driver as our drving licence will take some time. Can someone please advise from where a driver can be hired and the *approx cost *per month

Also, we need to employ a full time maid immediately as both my husband and I will be working. Can someone please help with more info on where to go and how much it costs
Thanks
Ritu


----------



## mayotom

Ritu said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Dubai end-March and are keen to hire/employ a driver as our drving licence will take some time. Can someone please advise from where a driver can be hired and the *approx cost *per month
> 
> Also, we need to employ a full time maid immediately as both my husband and I will be working. Can someone please help with more info on where to go and how much it costs
> Thanks
> Ritu


Not sure about the Drivers, but for the maids it will depend on where you live, unless you want them to be live-in, usually I get little flyers under my door every week or two offering cleaning services, but its only worthwhile if they can reach you by walking or public transport


----------



## marc

some drivers cost around 3000- 4000 per month AED i think......

look in the papers and you should find loads of adverts....


----------



## mayotom

marc said:


> some drivers cost around 3000- 4000 per month AED i think......
> 
> look in the papers and you should find loads of adverts....


try the classifieds in Gulf News


----------



## Sumair

Ritu, 
Welcome Dubai!.

You have two choices:

Choice # 1


Hire full time Driver / Maid under your sponsorship. 

Here sponsorship means you will arrange the visa of the driver / maid . To sponsor a maid or driver there are some requirements by law e.g minimum salary requirements .accommodation etc . also maid can only be arranged from some specific countries with age restrictions . Those countries also impose some conditions like minimum salary and benefits.

For driver the situation is more complex. The driver visa can not be arranged if he already doesn't possesses the UAE driving license. For drivers inside the country can not transfer their visas unless & until they got the "No Objection Certificate " from their previous employer . Some more legal requirements has to be fulfilled. Contact manpower supply company for this.

To hire a Maid or Driver not under your sponsorship is an illegal act , if caught the penalty is heavy including fines and deportation.

Usually in UAE people will go for choice # 1 , if they have children and big accommodation.

Cost Maid (Average) AED 1,200 per month with supply of one mobile phone & accommodation ( usually in your villa) also annual return ticket with one month leave and one month salary.

Medical and other expenses are also towards you.


Driver with same benefits as indicated above but salary range is AED 2000/-per month



Choice # 2.

Arrange part time Maid / Driver.

You can arrange part time Maid / Drivers for Manpower Services companies / Cleaning Services companies. 

They usually work on hourly basis and you have to pay on daily basis otherwise agreed. 

Normal charges are AED 20/ hour for maid ( at Shaikh Zayyed Road AED 40/ hour)

For Driver - my suggestion is as follows:

Do not take hourly base driver as you dont have UAE license it means that you can not buy car . Take car from rental company with driver.

For 1600cc sedan medium category ( Nissan Tida , Toyotoa Corrolla , etc) car rental for a month is around AED 2,500 without driver . Driver charges are upto AED 4,000 / month with various conditions.


Option 2 is better if you want maid for helping hand only.


tip: Only hire maid through maid providers company and insist for contract no matter its for one hour or two hour .



Bet ragards


----------

